# Brush Pile or Deep Hole



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Which is a better spot to try for a big catfish, a brush pile or a deep hole?
Thanks


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Both...try one and if it doesn't work out try the other. The bigger fish might be in the faster water. Also, like the old saying goes, big bait catches big fish!


----------



## fargoben67 (Jun 26, 2009)

i went fishin in drayton yesterday with a few friends in a boat. we caught a few 16-19 pounders in the middle of the river where there wasnt much current or visible cover. i've never been fishin up around there, im from fargo. i was kind of dissapointed none of us pulled in something over 20. o well. we caugh fish, drank beer and had a great time!


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

That section of the Red is different, less wood structure..it just does not stick, more sand and hole runs.

Top and bottom tail outs on holes are often key location in that type of river run.

The Red is like 3 rivers in one, it has different characteristics and fishing patterns as you travel from the Headwaters Region Northwards.


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I can understand 2 different rivers, what is the third you speak of? 1: lots of cover with all the logs/stumps laying around (whap to Fargo) this diminishes steady to 2: bending with holes around the bends.

Does anyone know what kind of base is around the bends? sand, mud, rocks???


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Vernon.Miller said:


> I can understand 2 different rivers, what is the third you speak of? ........Does anyone know what kind of base is around the bends? sand, mud, rocks???


That is it exactly. The 3 rivers description has to do with structure and bottom aggregate configurations as it travels northwards.

One section has glacial rock and gravel over a long distance, active oxbows with adjasent willow ponds and transitions into rock, and silt....characteristics of a young river.

The next has more silt and more dead wood, characteristics of a middle aged river.

The third is more sand silt and very little woody structure that would best fit a geologic category of an old river.


----------

